# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  chào cả nhà

## cnclaivung

em cần mua cái khoan từ, mới củ gì cũng được, bác nào có inbox em phát, kẹp mũi max 13 nhé

----------

